# which filter?



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello all,
If you have read my previous post you will know that I have bought another setup.
Todays question is "what filter is best?"

I have a INTERPET PRIME 30 filter on my old tank!
there is a EHEIM PROFESSIONAL 2 on the one I have bought!

What one of these should I keep?

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd use the store credit you're getting from the fish to buy a protein skimmer. Use the skimmer and the eheim and then once you get your feet wet, we can talk about possibly modifing your filtration to what you specifically need. A skimmer will never be a waste of money though, as most applications it can be used.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Will they both fit? Two filters are better than one. That way you can clean one every now & then and let the other keep your tank from crashing.


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

*Both?*

When you say "it will keep your tank from crashing" you mean leave one running as a sort of sump? (dirty)
Surly it would be worth keeping it clean? Or would it supply nutrients?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I mean you only clean one at a time, leaving the other to run things while the one you cleaned re-establishes itself.


----------



## RealFinJamie (Feb 19, 2006)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrh!


----------

